# Auto-Air Colors



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Has anyone tried using Auto-Air Colors paint? I'm having a hard time getting it thinned properly to shoot it through my Iwata.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Goolies,

I use it from time to time since some of the colors really pop. I have to shoot it at about 45 psi to get it to atomize correctly. What size needle is in your gun?

Rod


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks Rod. My Iwata has a .3mm nozzle. I wanted to try some of Auto-Airs metallics and iridescents. I tried thinning the paint with Auto-Air 4011 reducer at mixes of 4:1 (paint:reducer) all the way to 1:1. I tried pressures from 20-45 psi. It seems the paint either clogs and spits or comes out so fast it can't possibly stick to the target and runs. I'm sure I just need to find the right combination of thinning and pressure, but so far it has eluded me.


----------



## dampeoples (Feb 8, 2008)

You really need a larger needle/nozzle combination to shoot anything metallic or pearl. AA recommends a brush with a .5 setup at minumim. It is possible with your brush, and like you said, it's going to be a thin/air formula you'll need to work out. 

Once you find it, put a piece of masking tape on the bottle and write down your mix for each nozzle size you have, for easy reference!


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Goolies,

Dampeoples is right, that is why I asked you what size needle you were using. When I am shooting metalics or pearls I like the .5 needle and shoot at 45 psi. I keep one brush set up for that purpose.

Rod


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys. I guess I'll stick with my spray can metallics for now.


----------

